# Would like some help :)



## BBell (Jan 3, 2011)

Newbie here!!

Would like to know what "color" you would call this girl?










Any help appreciated!!

~Britany


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

to me she looks like a variegated black, this is black, usually with dominant white spotting at the W locus


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

It also looks merle, very pretty mouse.


----------



## BBell (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks guys! I've had a few more patterned like her with the same "black" and grey markings pop up in a few recent litters.

Would this be a recessive trait? or something similar?


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

as in just grey markings and just black or both on the same mouse? if its grey markings on it's own and quite dark you may have the recessive dilute gene floating around also, this is recessive to full colour and dilutes black to blue/grey :?: also try this website, http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/genetics/w-locus.html


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

From the pic the mouse looks to have 3 colors, white, silver gray and black, though it might just be the flash. If it's just black and silver gray it's recessive merle, it's pretty common in the US. I've seen then from time to time at pet stores. It can also present as just roan, aka silver ticking through out the coat. It's a simple recessive.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Definitely merle.

Possibly variegated, but most likely piebald.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I agree definitely merle. Can you get a photo looking down on its back? That should make it easier to tell what is going on marking wise. It's hard to tell from the angle if the mottling on the back is based on white, or the "gray" roaned color.


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

I vote poor variegated over piebald, and I agree the base is merle.


----------



## BBell (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks guys! I will work on more pictures of the back


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

The first question is, where are you based... if you are in the US then Merle is a possibility, but I would most likely vote for lethal white marked.
Either way, very pretty mouse!

K xx


----------

